
Boeing's 737 MAX software outsourced to $12.80-an-hour engineers - tomglynch
https://www.smh.com.au/business/companies/boeing-s-737-max-software-outsourced-to-12-80-an-hour-engineers-20190629-p522h4.html
======
salawat
More discussion here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20309052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20309052)

------
tomglynch
The amount of information coming to light about Boeing skirting their
responsibilities is ridiculous. I've done a lot of reading and I'm an active
participant in many Boeing MCAS discussions but I'm still shocked every time
new information becomes available. Boeing has really fucked it this time it
seems - the question remains, will they be held accountable for the 346 deaths
they caused?

~~~
java-man
as the history shows, no.

------
jmcguckin
Whenever Boeing started being run by beancounters instead of engineers. Thats
when it started going downhill.

